# Comment programmer des abréviations de phrases?



## sam.z (23 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Avec APPLESCRIPT uniquement, j'aimerais programmer des abréviations, pour saisir rapidement des phrases. Dans toute application (Chrome, etc), en saisissant au clavier les abréviations (à gauche) suivi d'un espace (ou tabulation), j'obtiens automatiquement la chaîne (à droite), puis le curseur se retrouve à la fin de la chaîne. Peut-on faire ça avec APPLESCRIPT, comment? Merci

ab  ->  A bientôt
jv  ->  Je vous prie de m'envoyer
ms  ->  Avec mes meilleures salutations

CONFIG: iMac sous Mac OS X Sierra 11.12


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu que tu voulais faire ça uniquement avec Applescript.
Sache simplement que tu peux le faire nativement dans les Préférences Système / Clavier / Texte.


----------



## sam.z (23 Août 2018)

Merci Sly54. En effet, j'ai testé ta solution et ça fonctionne assez bien. Mais le très grand avantage d'un script APPLESCRIPT c'est que c'est un simple fichier *.applescript* que tu peux emporter avec toi et l'exécuter sur tout autre Mac: hôtel, ami, ..., (même sur une session 'invité' sans droit administrateur, sauf erreur).

Est-il possible de programmer ces abréviations avec APPLESCRIPT, et comment ?

Je préfère APPLESCRIPT pour la raison citée ci-dessus et car APPLESCRIPT est (normalement) préinstaller sur tout Mac, donc pas besoin d'installer un autre soft (TextExpander), qu'on ne pourrait pas installer sous une session invité (sans droit admin) d'un autre Mac. En effet, les Mac dans les hôtels sont accessible uniquement avec un compte invité.
Merci


----------



## USB09 (24 Août 2018)

Tu as aussi l’application Atext


----------



## sam.z (6 Septembre 2018)

Comme j'utilise la quasi totalité de mes abréviations dans Chrome, l'extension ProKeys me permet de définir des abréviations, et même de les exporter/importer pour les utiliser dans Chrome d'un autre Mac. Merci à tous.


----------



## USB09 (6 Septembre 2018)

sam.z a dit:


> Comme j'utilise la quasi totalité de mes abréviations dans Chrome, l'extension ProKeys me permet de définir des abréviations, et même de les exporter/importer pour les utiliser dans Chrome d'un autre Mac. Merci à tous.


Tu n'as plus qu'à acheter un Chromebook


----------

